# Clown Loach Laying on Filter



## tropicalfish (Mar 4, 2011)

Hey guys! So I have a clown loach in my tank and a lot of the time when I go to look at the tank I find him laying upright on the filter as if he is stuck. When I go over though, he swims away fine. I'm assuming this is normal because I know someone else who's clown loach does this, but is this normal for it to do that?
Am I not providing it something that it needs?

Thanks!:fish:


----------

